# how should i eat while on humulin r



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

alright guys so I just ordered a bottle of humulin r along with some metiformin and I usually eat about 4100 calories a day right now which is perfect for me to gain muscle. I eat 50% carbs %30 protein and 20% fats. so my question is would it be necessary to eat more calories then I already am while on insulin? any replies would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bugman (Jul 2, 2015)

I wish I knew more and could help you.  BUT, shouldn't this have been researched a bit more before ordering?  The only thing that I know is that you should really keep a log of your blood sugar tests.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

my insulin wont be here for another 2 weeks. I have my dosage down, I know how long im gonna run it and how many carbs to eat per iu. the only thing I need to know is can I stay at 4000 or would I grow more if I up the cals or would I just get fat.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

ive researched for weeks this is literally the only thing I need advice on.


----------



## Azog (Jul 2, 2015)

Necessary to gain? No. Necessary to take advantage of the slin and gain MORE? Yes. Can't help too much with R, as I've only used Log. Just make sure you don't have shit to do for several hours after to make sure you're covering the multiple peaks with sufficient carbs, protein and low fats. Timing the multiple peaks seems like a bitch, which is why I'll stick with Log.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2015)

x2, what Azog said. Long acting slin is too difficult to manage IMO for those who have to work / have commitments outside of the gym.

Best advice, keep glucose tablets with you at all times.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 2, 2015)

arnyswole33 said:


> my insulin wont be here for another 2 weeks. I have my dosage down, I know how long im gonna run it and how many carbs to eat per iu. the only thing I need to know is can I stay at 4000 or would I grow more if I up the cals or would I just get fat.



how do you know how many carbs per iu is correct for you? everyone is going to act differently. you may take 5 carbs per iu or you could need 10 or 15 to keep your sugars at a steady rate. trust me, the low sugar effect is something you do not want to experience if you aren't prepared for it. youll freak like a mofo


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 2, 2015)

The long acting really isn't that hard to cover like people make it out to be, your meal doesn't digest in 20 min then go away forever, 2 big meals can cover your peak times with no problems you prob won't even feel the peak. Insulin only affects you while its in you so daily totals I think are not as important as is eating a shit ton of clean whole foods durin your peak hours 1-4 post shot.


----------



## HDH (Jul 2, 2015)

What is your slin protocol, pre / post, along with the food and how much you will eat in that frame with times?

You can get some good advice here if we know you know what you are doing. 

Sorry if you are offended, I don't want to see anyone going hypo driving down the road and not be ready for it.

H


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

im not offended at all, keep the advice coming! my protocol looks like this I try to train 6 times a week. I plan on taking the slin 4 on 3 off for 6 weeks (ill be using metiformin during the cycle and after so my sensitivity shouldn't be a problem) unless anyone can suggest a better protocol? i plan on working my way up to 10 ius post workout and ill be taking in 10 grams of carbs per iu which will consist of half sugar half complex. my carb intake may get lowered throughout the cycle if i feel im gaining too much fat. also ill be consuming atleast 50 grams of quick digesting protein. then about an hour later consume another high protein high carb low fat meal and then after that probably one more meal. i know not to take it before bed, i have glucose tabs, i know what hypoglycemia looks like cause my friends a diabetic. the only thing im concerned about is making my protocol perfect where i can optimize muscle gain with minimal fat accumulation. thanks for all the replys guys! any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks for your reply! from your own personal experience how long would you say humulin r stays in the system? ive heard a lot of different answers but i know everyones different.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 2, 2015)

for me log is just too expensive. i can get 3 times the amount of humulin r for the same price. How many more calories would you say you eat when using slin compared to the amount you eat when not using slin?


----------



## HDH (Jul 3, 2015)

Google this-

"The skinny on insulin"

Get back to us with your thoughts. 

Also, what are your stats?

Time training, aas usage, hight, weight, estimated BF%

H


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 3, 2015)

great article man! lots of useful information in there! my stats are 6 foot 3, 28 years old, 8 years training, im between 215 and 220 pounds at about 10% bf. I have no prior experience with anabolics even tho I do plan to cycle in the future. I know your probably wondering why use insulin before steroids and its simply because its cheap and easily attainable. my grocery bill is already sky high so insulin is the only thing I can afford right now. also in that article I read that going over 20 ius a day wont yield better gains itll only increase sides. is this true?


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 3, 2015)

I just read over your reply again and I guess it just didn't click in my head the first time but now that I read over it again, what you said makes perfect sense. gotta take advantage of the slin while its in your system. great advice man you really helped me out a lot!


----------



## HDH (Jul 3, 2015)

You're doing this all backwards man.

I suggest you leave the slin alone and run a cheap 500mg test cycle.

You will get more out of it.

H


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2015)

X2 what HDH said.


----------

